# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  iContact

## salihmob

*  
Description: iContact is an all-inclusive finger-friendly contact manager for Windows Mobile PocketPC phones. It's easily skinnable, intuitive, and replaces the standard Windows Mobile contact chooser.  
 Translations are available for over 25 languages. iContact supports true VGA skins but also will support any screen size! The default skin has a diamond-like look and feel; other skins are available on the skins page. iContact settings can be found in the Windows Mobile system settings menu.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------

